# City, nuova rivoluzione a fine stagione



## 7vinte (22 Aprile 2019)

Come riporta Calciomercato.com, il Manchester City compirà un'altra rivoluzione a fine stagione, sul mercato. In difesa, andrà via Danilo e ci sono dubbi sulla riconferma di Mendy e Otamendi, mentre in entrata piacciono Skriniar, Umtiti e Varane. Sui terzini piacciono Filipe Luis e Wan-Bissaka. A centrocampo andrà via Gundogan, scadenza 2020, che non vuole rinnovare. In entrata piace Saul Niguez. Più economico Rodri. Piacciono anche Kroos e Ndombele. In attacco Sanè è sempre più lontano dai citizen e vicino alla cessione, e pare che anche Gabriel Jesus abbia chiesto di andare via. In entrata, piacciono Joao Felik e Jovic.


----------



## Djici (22 Aprile 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Come riporta Calciomercato.com, il Manchester City compirà un'altra rivoluzione a fine stagione, sul mercato. In difesa, andrà via Danilo e ci sono dubbi sulla riconferma di Mendy e Otamendi, mentre in entrata piacciono Skriniar, Umtiti e Varane. Sui terzini piacciono Filipe Luis e Wan-Bissaka. A centrocampo andrà via Gundogan, scadenza 2020, che non vuole rinnovare. In entrata piace Saul Niguez. Più economico Rodri. Piacciono anche Kroos e Ndombele. In attacco Sanè è sempre più lontano dai citizen e vicino alla cessione, e pare che anche Gabriel Jesus abbia chiesto di andare via. In entrata, piacciono Joao Felik e Jovic.



Non è una rivoluzione. Migliorano l'organico con un paio d'acquisti per reparto come è giusto che sia.


----------



## iceman. (22 Aprile 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Come riporta Calciomercato.com, il Manchester City compirà un'altra rivoluzione a fine stagione, sul mercato. In difesa, andrà via Danilo e ci sono dubbi sulla riconferma di Mendy e Otamendi, mentre in entrata piacciono Skriniar, Umtiti e Varane. Sui terzini piacciono Filipe Luis e Wan-Bissaka. A centrocampo andrà via Gundogan, scadenza 2020, che non vuole rinnovare. In entrata piace Saul Niguez. Più economico Rodri. Piacciono anche Kroos e Ndombele. In attacco Sanè è sempre più lontano dai citizen e vicino alla cessione, e pare che anche Gabriel Jesus abbia chiesto di andare via. In entrata, piacciono Joao Felik e Jovic.



Magari G.Jesus


----------



## Pamparulez2 (22 Aprile 2019)

Magari Sane...


----------



## pazzomania (22 Aprile 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Come riporta Calciomercato.com, il Manchester City compirà un'altra rivoluzione a fine stagione, sul mercato. In difesa, andrà via Danilo e ci sono dubbi sulla riconferma di Mendy e Otamendi, mentre in entrata piacciono Skriniar, Umtiti e Varane. Sui terzini piacciono Filipe Luis e Wan-Bissaka. A centrocampo andrà via Gundogan, scadenza 2020, che non vuole rinnovare. In entrata piace Saul Niguez. Più economico Rodri. Piacciono anche Kroos e Ndombele. In attacco Sanè è sempre più lontano dai citizen e vicino alla cessione, e pare che anche Gabriel Jesus abbia chiesto di andare via. In entrata, piacciono Joao Felik e Jovic.



Di solito gli esuberi delle spendaccione portano una fortuna pazzesca... qualcuno di buono per noi???


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Aprile 2019)

calabria in entrata no?


----------



## 7vinte (22 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Di solito gli esuberi delle spendaccione portano una fortuna pazzesca... qualcuno di buono per noi???



Mendy quando stava bene era fenomenale, ma ultimamente è spesso rotto. Sane magari, mentre se si volessero fare le 2 punte Gabriel Jesus


----------



## pazzomania (22 Aprile 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Mendy quando stava bene era fenomenale, ma ultimamente è spesso rotto. Sane magari, mentre se si volessero fare le 2 punte Gabriel Jesus



dici che vendono pure GJ ?

Ma no dai.. non ci credo...


----------



## 7vinte (22 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> dici che vendono pure GJ ?
> 
> Ma no dai.. non ci credo...


Boh, vedremo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Aprile 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Come riporta Calciomercato.com, il Manchester City compirà un'altra rivoluzione a fine stagione, sul mercato. In difesa, andrà via Danilo e ci sono dubbi sulla riconferma di Mendy e Otamendi, mentre in entrata piacciono Skriniar, Umtiti e Varane. Sui terzini piacciono Filipe Luis e Wan-Bissaka. A centrocampo andrà via Gundogan, scadenza 2020, che non vuole rinnovare. In entrata piace Saul Niguez. Più economico Rodri. Piacciono anche Kroos e Ndombele. In attacco Sanè è sempre più lontano dai citizen e vicino alla cessione, e pare che anche Gabriel Jesus abbia chiesto di andare via. In entrata, piacciono Joao Felik e Jovic.


Sanè lo prenderei subito...


----------

